#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درخواست درایور پرینتر canon laser lbp 1120 برای ویندوز 7

## maryam_sh

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان و همکاران گرامی
درخواست درایور پرینتر canon laser lbp 1120 واسه ویندوز 7 نسخه 32bit و 64bit را دارم از همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار درخواست همکاری رو دارم ممنون میشم در اختیار بنده بذارین.با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## king of kara

> سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان و همکاران گرامی
> درخواست درایور پرینتر canon laser lbp 1120 واسه ویندوز 7 نسخه 32bit و 64bit را دارم از همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار درخواست همکاری رو دارم ممنون میشم در اختیار بنده بذارین.با تشکر


سلام
درایور پرینتر Canon Laser Shot LBP112  - کنون

لازم به توضیح حست که پرینتر های قدیمی برای نصب احتیاج به نصب خاص دارن
تو همین سایت آموزشش رو گذاشته

----------


## fzi

> سلام
> درایور پرینتر Canon Laser Shot LBP112 - کنون
> 
> لازم به توضیح حست که پرینتر های قدیمی برای نصب احتیاج به نصب خاص دارن
> تو همین سایت آموزشش رو گذاشته


سلام و احترام
ممکنه نحوه نصب این پرینتر رو تو ویندوز 7 64 بیتی توضیح بدید؟

----------

*Hamed2211*

----------

